# My last binge on the devil's site came in a day early



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I was expecting this package in on tomorrow but as I was changing my oil I heard a UPS truck coming down my street. I pop up from under my car and the nice man hands me a big box. I was surprised and I opened it up to find my cbid shipment arrived a day early. The $10 dollar CAO Black Humidor has an amazing seal, what a great deal for the price. For some reason CI sent me two different humidifiers, I am using them to season the humidor but the RH in the humidor was 65% when I got it. 
Edit: I guess I can't add pictures from Flickr


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes very nice indeed are those Padilla Habano's 2nds if so how are they.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to smoke the Padilla Habano Seconds or the regular ones. But based on just the appearance they look just like the regular ones. I have a regular Habano and I cannot tell the difference, I bought these because on this forum they were listed as the best 2nds to buy, and for the price I couldn't turn them down. They even come with the bands!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

In the words of Borat... Very nice how much???


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Great little collection. I'm consistently saddened that CBid doesn't ship to Canadians.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome looking humidor and great looking cigars.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Great Haul, looks good


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice grab! Do a review of one of the Padilla's!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice indeed. that is a steal for that humi man! good job!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

All together I spent $123 dollars shipped. I think I did a decent job with CBID. I will try to review one of the Padilla seconds, but I want to let them "rest" a little before hand. One question, my humidor was already @ 65% when I got it and now with a few shot glasses of water inside it has been holding at 78%. I am itching like the noob I am to put some smokes in there because the 100ct I got for free is still taking its god damn time seasoning. Is it ok to put some smokes in there or should I wait? I heard CI has humidified warehouses. 

Edit: I paid $27 for the Seconds, and they come in a pack of 15


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Measure it without the shot glasses. If it holds at 67+ you should be alright.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice grab. The padilla 2nds are great


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

For those of you that wanted a review on the Padilla Habano Seconds here it is: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...dilla-habano-robusto-seconds.html#post2655522

Edit: O wow I finally passed 100 post...lane: Time to see if I can create some destruction.
Edit the Edit: NVM I need 60 days of membership


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

On the right it looks like a MOW ruination? You'll enjoy that if that is truly what it is.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice haul! I love how the title is "My last binge on the devil's site" Good one:lolat:


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

dubels said:


> I haven't had a chance to smoke the Padilla Habano Seconds or the regular ones. But based on just the appearance they look just like the regular ones. I have a regular Habano and I cannot tell the difference, I bought these because on this forum they were listed as the best 2nds to buy, and for the price I couldn't turn them down. They even come with the bands!


Padilla Habanos are pretty good IMHO, mayeb a little spicy for me but I do enjoy them. Though I prefer the Padilla 68's over the Habano's

Been thinking about picking up a some of the seconds

eace:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

harley33 said:


> On the right it looks like a MOW ruination? You'll enjoy that if that is truly what it is.


Yup I figured I would try one out since I got it for 5.00 and this big package was being sent to me anyways.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

